# Connection in SEA



## SarahZ (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm considering a flight with Alaska Airlines. I'd have a 1:05 connection in SEA. I'm not familiar with SEA; is this enough time?

It appears my flight from ORD would land at Terminal D, but I can't find out if my connection to YYJ (via Horizon) departs from the main terminals or the N/S extensions.

If it's one of the extensions, is that too short a connection, or is it doable?


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 24, 2015)

It's probably doable. It looks like all of the SEA-YYJ flights leave from the Alaska gates in the C concourse, which is right next door to D.

But if needed, the subways between the main terminal and the north and south satellites are pretty fast (no more than a couple of minutes) and once you get there, you'll be right in the middle of the N or S gates, with only a short walk to get there. Also, you will not have to go through security again, since all gates are "behind" security.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks, Charlie.


----------

